# I call this Super PC



## The Game (May 11, 2011)

Well I was thinking of changing my outdated old PC,this is what I thought about and I call this Super PC!Here are the specs         Specs:
CPU:Intel i7 980x extreme; 6 core
3.3ghz-54000 rs
MB:Gigabyte GA X58A,UD7-19800rs
GRAPHICS CARD:XFX Radeon HD6990 GDDR5 4GB-55000 rs
RAM:12GB(3x4gb) corsair xms3 TW3X4G1333C9DHX-13900 rs
HDD:2x1TB Western Digital Caviar black(RAID 0)-9000 rs
OPTICAL DRIVE:Sony BC 5100S OB 24xSATA DVD Blue ray combo-8700 rs
MONITER:Viewsonic VC2739wm 27inch 1920x1080p-25000 rs
INPUT DEVICES:Razor lycosa and razor imperator keyboard and mouse-7000 rs
SPEAKERS:Creative Gigaworks s750 7.1 wireless-27000 rs
SOUND CARD:Asus xonar DX 7.1-5000 rs
CABINET:Silverstone LC16B MR220-11800 rs
POWERSUPPLY:Corsair professional series 850W-7600 rs
TV TUNER CARD:AverTV speed  PCIE-3300 rs

TOTAL-2,47,800 rs
Intending to buy this within 8 days as the shop in which am buying doesnt have the cpu and told he ll get it within a week.So looking forward.

This PC ll be used for Video editing(which am very interested in and i think am a pro now!),Hardcore gaming and entertainment.
How would I rate my hardware knowledge:hmmm,i think i know everything,ah let me be honest 6.5/10.
 I have configed a pc for myself and my friend before. I have been a blogger since 3 years on tech but never been on forums,so hope to start off good. 
Well i guess i got my thread rite?
My first one u know!


----------



## ico (May 11, 2011)

I'd rather get Core i7-2600k + a premium P67 motherboard. LGA 1356 is EOL.

Preferably Asus P8P67 WS Revolution if available. (which I guess isn't)


----------



## saswat23 (May 11, 2011)

i think Intel i7 980x extreme is a Hexacore, so wont it be better than i7-2600k.
Wont it be a good idea to get i7 Extreme. Probably it would be of the same price IMO.


----------



## The Game (May 11, 2011)

Its a newly released intel model and certainly not in the first gen i7 9xx series. While Intel might have some of the best engineers in the business, its branding department leaves a lot to be desired, as the name doesn't tell you anything about how awesome this new CPU is. After all, you'd expect the new i7-980X to be only a slight improvement over the
previous, theCore i7-975; for example, the only obvious difference between the i7-965 and the i7-975 was a 133MHz clock bump.But  this new cpu is just not a clock bump,well it was originally planned to release this cpu under the i9 name but finally sticked to the i7 tag. This now the most powerfull cpu available in the market(as far as my research goes),with a base frequency of 3.3GHz and it is an extreme edition which means the cores are unlocked and you can overclock it to the max.
Motherboard I think which is well equipped to handle this cpu is MSI Big Bang X-Power having an X58 Chipset and LGA 1366 Socket. P67 and LGA 1155 doesnt allow full support to crossfire/SLI.And moreever LGA 1155 is ageing i think. I like the 980x for its overclocking potential,upto 4.4Ghz under normal air cooling,and can oc upto 4.72GHz under water cooling pipes. Moreever i think 980x beats 2600k my a margin. yes 2600k may be far more cheap and when on a budget is a super buy. 

the x58 and LGA 1366 has full support for crossfire/SLI


----------



## Razor 1911 (May 11, 2011)

Get the new Intel 8-Core Cpu ie going to be released this month


----------



## rchi84 (May 11, 2011)

Well, you can replace that CPU with a 2600K, and with the change, can upgrade to a better 27" monitor that gives a 1600p resolution.

And for the best bang for the buck, if you have a budget of 55K for a graphics card, I would suggest going in for a Geforce 580 SLI or a 6970 Crossfire setup, both of which will outperform the 6990 ( which is downclocked like the 590).


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 11, 2011)

Core i7-990X Extreme Edition vs. Core i7-2600K - X-bit labs
you should buy a i7 2600k as it even beats a i7 990x extreme edition processor.


----------



## khmadhu (May 11, 2011)

Razor 1911 said:


> Get the new Intel 8-Core Cpu ie going to be released this month


I don't think it will be released this soon..  it will be released  in Q4 2011.

@OP
IMO
What ICO says is correct, 2600k is a good option. later you can upgrade the processor to ivy bridge.  if u want same performance as 980x.

although u will be using this for video/gaming.  so a high end graphics card is enough. which u already picked. 

and i think its ViewSonic’s *VX*2739WM and not ViewSonic’s *VC*2739WM. u can also look for ASUS VK278Q  which is almost same..

at u r budget
I would love to use both 2600k and ivy bridge at a time , but no such  mobo are avialable. lol..


----------



## The Game (May 11, 2011)

Hmmm,I Think I should wait for 1more month as i might get the new intel 8core cpu.and I also heard that AMD bulldozer is coming,worth a wait i guess.
growing impatient however to get my new pc


----------



## desiibond (May 11, 2011)

Given that you do video editing and lot of gaming, I would suggest Apple 27" LED Cinema Display (LED backlit IPS panel) instead of Viewsonic 27". Do note that this display uses mini Display port(need to check if it works on PC as Apple's site says it works only on macs with mini display port).

Other option is Dell U2711 (if available in India).


----------



## msaiashwin (May 11, 2011)

I would suggest you to go for the i7 2600k sandy bridge processor or wait a bit for the 8 core sandy bridge extreme. sandy bridge is a newer architecture and it runs a lot cooler than a gulftown 980x. also it is waste investing 3 times more than the price of i7 2600k for a slight gain in video editing etc which would utilize the extra 2 cores. The i7 2600k out performs the 980x in games and other applications. That is the reason intel brought the 990x. IT is a waste investing on a older and hotter platform. 980x overclocks to only around 4.7 on water but i7 2600k easily overclocks to greater than 5 GHz on air.

CHECK THE XBIT LABS REVIEW FOR THE COMPARISON OF 990X AND I7 2600K.

also better invest on a gtx 580 sli as it easily outperforms both 6990 and gtx 590
. You can get it for around 56-57k. The hd 6990 is a very noisy card and runs quite hot. better go for gtx 580 sli.   

For the money u save go for a 2560X1600 monitor( i guess its the IPS 27 inch) dell for around 43k.

@the Game: where are you from?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 11, 2011)

Voted for 980x

But yeah wait for the equivallent SB proccy's


----------



## mitraark (May 11, 2011)

Only 2 TB HDD [ 1 TB actually if you RAID 0 ] ? Video Editing will require lots of space. Add another 2 TB for Storage.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 11, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Only 2 TB HDD [ 1 TB actually if you RAID 0 ] ? Video Editing will require lots of space. Add another 2 TB for Storage.



 a 2TB in a super PC it shud be atleast >= 4TB

@OP: where do u live buddy.the graphics card 6990 is too costly (55k) 
its 10k less in mumbai


----------



## Skud (May 11, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Only 2 TB HDD [ 1 TB actually if you RAID 0 ] ? Video Editing will require lots of space. Add another 2 TB for Storage.



Buddy, in RAID-0 you will get full disk space. In RAID-1 it will be halved due to data redundancy.


----------



## The Game (May 11, 2011)

@desiibond           yes u r rite, Thanks to Apple's decision to only
include a Mini DisplayPort
connection, the LED Cinema
Display can only be used with
Macs.
@msaiashwin
I am in a huge dilemma about the cpu,the poll results n ur suggestion made me to tilt towards 2600k,but news about new cpus coming making me to wait,kinda getting confused.
As far as graphics card is concerned i still think 6990 is better.it might be pricey,noisy and power eating but i think performs better than 580.
 Power Consumption (Max TDP) GeForce GTX 580 244 Watts Radeon HD 6990 375 Watts Difference: 131 Watts (54%) Memory Bandwidth In theory, the Radeon HD 6990 should be 66% quicker than the GeForce GTX 580 overall, due to its greater bandwidth.  Radeon HD 6990 320000 MB/sec GeForce GTX 580 192384 MB/sec Difference: 127616 (66%) Texel Rate The Radeon HD 6990 should be much (approximately 223%) better at texture filtering than the GeForce GTX 580.    Radeon HD 6990 159360 Mtexels/sec GeForce GTX 580 49408 Mtexels/sec Difference: 109952 (223%) Pixel Rate If using a high screen resolution is important to you, then the Radeon HD 6990 is a better choice, by a large margin.      Radeon HD 6990 53120 Mpixels/sec GeForce GTX 580 37056 Mpixels/sec Difference: 16064 (43%) 

I am from Shimoga,Karnataka

@khmadhu
yes its VX2739wm,lil typing mistake.
the asus moniter has got low ratings,i think i ll stick to viewsonic HD
@mitraark
thanks for ur reply,ya i can add more memory anytime
@zangetsu
10k less in mumbai! hmmm,i ll check with my dealer for price again


----------



## Zangetsu (May 11, 2011)

The Game;1394631@zangetsu said:
			
		

> 10k less in mumbai! hmmm,i ll check with my dealer for price again



yes I had seen the boxed pack of it in prime
it was Sapphire HD6990 4GB @45k


----------



## Skud (May 11, 2011)

The Game said:


> @desiibond           yes u r rite, Thanks to Apple's decision to only
> include a Mini DisplayPort
> connection, the LED Cinema
> Display can only be used with
> Macs.



Is it bcoz of mini displayport LED Cinema display cannot be used with Windows or something else? Because GFX cards already have these mini displayports outputs (at least the AMD ones) so should not have any problem with any monitor having mini displayport only.


----------



## ico (May 11, 2011)

The Game said:


> *Moreever i think 980x beats 2600k my a margin. *yes 2600k may be far more cheap and when on a budget is a super buy.


AnandTech - Bench - CPU

See yourself anyways. The margin by which i7-980X beats i7-2600k is not much. It's more of an even contest rather. It is your call anyways. If you want you can spend 50k+ on an end-of-life product.



The Game said:


> P67 and LGA 1155 doesnt allow full support to crossfire/SLI.
> ..
> the x58 and LGA 1366 has full support for crossfire/SLI


The motherboard which I have suggested above has NF200 chip to increase the PCIe lanes. Full support for both tri-Crossfire and tri-SLI.


----------



## The Game (May 11, 2011)

@zangetsu
My dealer might have old stock! i guess or he is trying to cheat me! otherwise such a price diff,i ll try to get it for 45k from others.
10k saved,what to buy?i am thinking of buying a joystick:frontech gamepad 3D


----------



## ico (May 11, 2011)

The Game said:


> And moreever LGA 1155 is ageing i think.


not really. LGA 1155 is Intel's current flagship. LGA 1156 and 1356 are end-of-life.



The Game said:


> I like the 980x for its overclocking potential,upto 4.4Ghz under normal air cooling,and can oc upto 4.72GHz under water cooling pipes.


Core i7-2600k can easily be overclocked over 4.5Ghz over air cooling. heck, people have attained 5Ghz with it on air cooling.


----------



## The Game (May 11, 2011)

@ico
Thank u for ur quotes. If the new processors doesnt come within next month i might go for 2600k,with the remaining buck i can buy lot of other goodies.
Yes the
asus p8p67 ws 
supports sli/crossfire.din see the WS actually,as commonly p67 don fully support


----------



## game-freak (May 11, 2011)

my suggestion 


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 16500
*CPU Cooler*
 | Noctua NH-U12P SE2 | 3800
*Motherboard*
 | gigabyte p67a-ud7 | 18200
*RAM*
 | G.Skill Gskill F3-12800CL9Q-16GBRL DDR3-1600 4GB x 4 | 11000
*Graphic Card*
 | Msi R6990-4PD4GD5 Graphic Card | 41200
*HDD*
 | Seagate 1TB 7200.12 x 2 | 5400
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 900
*PSU*
 | Corsair HX850W | 9600
*Case*
 | Coolermaster HAF X | 11800
*Monitor*
 | Dell UltraSharpTM U2711 | 42500
*Mouse*
 | Razer Naga Molten Special Edition | 4000
*Keyboard*
 | Razer Blackwidow | 4000
*Mouse Pad*
 | Razer Destructor | 2000
*UPS*
 | APC 1000VA | 5000
*Speakers*
 | which speakers do u want 2 buy 2.1 or 5.1 |
|
* Total*
 |175900 and do u need a UPS or no


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2011)

^^ add an SSD & a better UPS.


----------



## The Game (May 12, 2011)

Thank you guys for all ur suggestions and help.I am making changes in my config      CPU:Intel i7 2600k 3.4GHz-18000 rs.
MB:Asus P8P67 pro with EFI BIOS and quad-gpu crossfireX support-14500 rs
GRAPHICS CARD:Sapphire HD 6970 crossfire-44000 rs
RAM:12GB(3x4gb) corsair xms3
TW3X4G1333C9DHX-13900 rs
HDD:2x1TB Western Digital Caviar
black(RAID 0)-9000 rs
SSD:Kingston ssd now 128gb-12500 rs  OPTICAL DRIVE:Sony BC 5100S OB
24xSATA DVD Blue ray
combo-8700 rs
MONITER:Viewsonic VC2739wm
27inch 1920x1080p-25000 rs
INPUT DEVICES:Razor lycosa and
razor imperator keyboard and
mouse-7000 rs
SPEAKERS:Creative Gigaworks
s750 7.1 wireless-27000 rs
SOUND CARD:Asus xonar DX
7.1-5000 rs
CABINET:Silverstone LC16B
MR220-11800 rs
POWERSUPPLY:Corsair
professional series 850W-7600
rs
TV TUNER CARD:AverTV speed
PCIE-3300 rs
CPU COOLER:Noctua NH-U12P SE2-3800 rs
JOYSTICK:Frontech 3D Gamepad-780 rs
TOTAL-2,14,500 rs
Anymore suggestions alwans welcome


----------



## ico (May 12, 2011)

Z68 chipset is out. You can wait for motherboards based on it if you want.


----------



## The Game (May 12, 2011)

Can i get that new chipset within a week


----------



## newway01 (May 12, 2011)

See, why don't u replace that frontech gamepad with a thrustmaster wireless force feedback one and try to add a Logitech Force 3D Pro joystick and Driving Force GT racing wheel..

By the way its a nice config for now. But that GPU will be outdated in a few months..


----------



## d3p (May 12, 2011)

@the game: I'm not sure about your whole budget, but if your budget swings around 250k, then give this config a consideration.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 16500
*Motherboard*
 | Gigabyte P67A UD7 | 18200
*RAM*
 | G.Skill Gskill F3-12800CL9Q-16GBRL DDR3-1600 4GB x 2 | 5500
*Graphic Card*
 | 
*MSI Lightening GTX580 SLI*
 | 60000
*SSD*
 | 
*OCZ vertex II 120GB*
 | 12000
*HDD*
 | 
*WD Black 1TB 7200, 64MB Raid 0*
| 9000
*Optical Drives*
 | 
*Asus Blu Ray Burner*
 | 8000
*PSU*
 | 
*Corsair AX1200W or CM Silent pro Gold 1200w*
 | 16000 or 15000
*Case*
 | 
*Corsair Obsidian 800D*
 | 15000
*Monitor*
 | 
*Acer 243HL 24inch*
 [3nos] | 42000 [If space is not a concern....]
*Sound Card*
 |Asus Xonar Dx| 4200
*Speakers*
 |Creative Gigaworks s750 | 27000
*Gamepad*
 |Microsoft XBox 360 Wireless Controller| 2500
|
* Total*
 |
*231*
k 
*Even you can consider HD 6970 2GB CF - 45k instead of GTX580 SLI...*

Rest Like KB, Mouse, Mousepad is upto you.

Regarding UPS, get a spare battery of 150AH with APC 1KVA....


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 12, 2011)

newway01 said:


> By the way its a nice config for now. But that GPU will be outdated in a few months..



i don't think that a 6990 will get outdated within a few months


----------



## sam1 (May 12, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> @the game: I'm not sure about your whole budget, but if your budget swings around 250k, then give this config a consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a small query - a 1KVA UPS with a 1200W PSU? isn't it better to keep the rating of the UPS a little more than that of the PSU? i really am not sure - wud be helpful if someone cud explain a bit....


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2011)

i'll suggest a 1.2 or 1.5KVA UPS from APC. its not that the PSU needs a better UPS but with such a power hungry system, a 1KVA UPS won't offer anything but 15min backup & will get reduced with time.


----------



## d3p (May 12, 2011)

^^ thats the reason, i have included a another battery pack of 150Amps Hour with 1KVA Ups.

One more thing to be noted, a 150AH battery can give the whole Home a 8-10hrs of backup, so it will give atleast 3-4hrs of backup to the dedicated PC.


----------



## rchi84 (May 12, 2011)

If you are going to SLI, may I suggest using Geforce 580s with 3 GB Vram? At higher resolutions, and in SLI situations, the 3GB Vram will offer tremendous advantages over the 1.5GB models.

Man, I wish I had 2.5L to build a PC


----------



## Joker (May 12, 2011)

gtx 580 SLI?? oh NO please.

hd 6990 + hd 6970 crossfire. 41+20k. Same price. much much much higher performance. 

Introduction - AMD Radeon 6990+6970 CrossFireX / "TriFire" Review | [H]ard|OCP


----------



## coolgame (May 12, 2011)

wait for LGA 2011 chipset.8 cores to the rescue!!!!!will be a great help in video editing.and the CF heat will be unbearable for ur case.and by that time,new NVIDIA as well as AMD will have released their new gpus.just 7 months more


----------



## Joker (May 12, 2011)

err..power consumption & thermals same in this case - both sli and cfx. the only factor which remains is performance. which is highly towards cfx.


----------



## d3p (May 12, 2011)

^^yep nice findings Joker..

XFX Radeon 6970 and Radeon 6950 Graphics Card Review - CrossFire / Eyefinity vs SLI


----------



## The Game (May 13, 2011)

Bought my pc.jus came home.the computer guy is busy assembling.jus thought of sharing here.this is what i purchased.  CPU:Intel i7 2600k 3.4GHz-17486 rs. MB:Asus P8P67 pro with EFI BIOS and quad-gpu crossfireX support-14500 rs GRAPHICS CARD:Sapphire HD 6970+XFX HD 6990 tri gpu crossfireX-66700 rs RAM:12GB(3x4gb) corsair xms3 TW3X4G1333C9DHX-13600 rs HDD:2x1TB Western Digital Caviar black(RAID 0)-9000 rs SSD:Kingston ssd now 128gb-12500 rs OPTICAL DRIVE:Sony BC 5100S OB 24xSATA DVD Blue ray combo-8700 rs MONITER:Viewsonic VX2739wm 27inch 1920x1080p-25000 rs INPUT DEVICES:Razor lycosa and razor imperator keyboard and mouse-7000 rs SPEAKERS:Creative Gigaworks s750 7.1 wireless-27000 rs SOUND CARD:Asus xonar DX 7.1-5000 rs CABINET:Cooler Master 932 advanced-9700 rs POWERSUPPLY:Corsair professional series 850W-7600 rs TV TUNER CARD:AverTV speed PCIE-3300 rs CPU COOLER:Cooler Master Megaflow 200 red LED silent fan-1600 rs JOYSTICK:Frontech 3D Gamepad-780 rs TOTAL-2,29,470 rs 
Cant wait to get my hands on the pc.
Thank u everyone for helping me out to buy the best!


----------



## newway01 (May 13, 2011)

sunny10 said:


> i don't think that a 6990 will get outdated within a few months



Well, I'm not just talking about 6990 alone; referring GPU as a whole. As we all know, It gets outdated faster than any other components. Game developers are on the verge of creating games that brings the fastest available gpu at a time on its knees. So card manufacturers are forced to go back to the drawing board every now and then, much faster than any other pc components I've seen.. Getting that shiny new GPU now, we'll end up wasting a lot of money on something that might end up being just average in less than a year..

^^ _source: digit mag oct 2006_


----------



## coolgame (May 13, 2011)

pics plzzzz


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 13, 2011)

If i were you,and was planning to build a long term setup,Id get a hexa core 990x over sandy bridge any day.

Get a pair of 580 3GB in SLI and a 2560x1600 monitor.

EDIT:Oh oh you already bought your system


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2011)

The Game said:


> Bought my pc.jus came home.the computer guy is busy assembling.jus thought of sharing here.this is what i purchased.  CPU:Intel i7 2600k 3.4GHz-17486 rs. MB:Asus P8P67 pro with EFI BIOS and quad-gpu crossfireX support-14500 rs GRAPHICS CARD:Sapphire HD 6970+XFX HD 6990 tri gpu crossfireX-66700 rs RAM:12GB(3x4gb) corsair xms3 TW3X4G1333C9DHX-13600 rs HDD:2x1TB Western Digital Caviar black(RAID 0)-9000 rs SSD:Kingston ssd now 128gb-12500 rs OPTICAL DRIVE:Sony BC 5100S OB 24xSATA DVD Blue ray combo-8700 rs MONITER:Viewsonic VX2739wm 27inch 1920x1080p-25000 rs INPUT DEVICES:Razor lycosa and razor imperator keyboard and mouse-7000 rs SPEAKERS:Creative Gigaworks s750 7.1 wireless-27000 rs SOUND CARD:Asus xonar DX 7.1-5000 rs CABINET:Cooler Master 932 advanced-9700 rs POWERSUPPLY:Corsair professional series 850W-7600 rs TV TUNER CARD:AverTV speed PCIE-3300 rs CPU COOLER:Cooler Master Megaflow 200 red LED silent fan-1600 rs JOYSTICK:Frontech 3D Gamepad-780 rs TOTAL-2,29,470 rs
> Cant wait to get my hands on the pc.
> Thank u everyone for helping me out to buy the best!



congrats - don't forget to post some nice pics


----------



## sygeek (May 14, 2011)

Man, I'm so jealous of you guys with all those POWERFUL hardwares. I'm still stuck at P4 & 384MB RAM.


----------



## khmadhu (May 14, 2011)

The Game said:


> Bought my pc.jus came home.the computer guy is busy assembling.jus thought of sharing here.this is what i purchased.  CPU:Intel i7 2600k 3.4GHz-17486 rs. MB:Asus P8P67 pro with EFI BIOS and quad-gpu crossfireX support-14500 rs GRAPHICS CARD:Sapphire HD 6970+XFX HD 6990 tri gpu crossfireX-66700 rs RAM:12GB(3x4gb) corsair xms3 TW3X4G1333C9DHX-13600 rs HDD:2x1TB Western Digital Caviar black(RAID 0)-9000 rs SSD:Kingston ssd now 128gb-12500 rs OPTICAL DRIVE:Sony BC 5100S OB 24xSATA DVD Blue ray combo-8700 rs MONITER:Viewsonic VX2739wm 27inch 1920x1080p-25000 rs INPUT DEVICES:Razor lycosa and razor imperator keyboard and mouse-7000 rs SPEAKERS:Creative Gigaworks s750 7.1 wireless-27000 rs SOUND CARD:Asus xonar DX 7.1-5000 rs CABINET:Cooler Master 932 advanced-9700 rs POWERSUPPLY:Corsair professional series 850W-7600 rs TV TUNER CARD:AverTV speed PCIE-3300 rs CPU COOLER:Cooler Master Megaflow 200 red LED silent fan-1600 rs JOYSTICK:Frontech 3D Gamepad-780 rs TOTAL-2,29,470 rs
> Cant wait to get my hands on the pc.
> Thank u everyone for helping me out to buy the best!




Congrats..  Enjoy Maadi  . where did u get all these..  I am sure u wont get these in shimoga..!  did get it in bengaluru..?.

BTW pics please..


----------



## Demon Lord (May 14, 2011)

What a powerfull pc. 220k!!
you must be having a great time dude.enjoy


----------



## Joker (May 14, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> If i were you,and was planning to build a long term setup,Id get a hexa core 990x over sandy bridge any day.


srsly? do u want to remain stuck with an end of life platform???

i7-2600k is as fast as 980X...almost. and costs only 25%. if intel releases faster processors...he can buy those.



Extreme Gamer said:


> Get a pair of 580 3GB in SLI and a 2560x1600 monitor.


availibility and price. OP has gone for the best bang for the buck setup. hd 6990 + hd 6970 cfx. it costs the same as gtx 580 sli but it is much much faster.


----------



## clear_lot (May 20, 2011)

@ the game. 

wait for a few days for the z68 mobo and the vertex 3 SSD.
vertex3 is much better than vertex 3.


----------



## Skud (May 20, 2011)

clear_lot said:


> @ the game.
> 
> wait for a few days for the z68 mobo and the vertex 3 SSD.
> *vertex3 is much better than vertex 3.*



Couldn't get you on that.


----------



## vickybat (May 20, 2011)

Better to go with a premium z68 board instead of p67.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 20, 2011)

z68 has some cool features too


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 20, 2011)

whoa there.

as far as the 990x is concerned,X58 is here to stay for at least another 6 months till socket 1356 and 2011 are released.the 2600k indeed comes close.but then its not as future proof as far as multithreading is concerned.

gigabyte will be releasing its X58 OC that can clock the 980x to 5Ghz on air.

i will remind you that the 6990(mode 1) is slower than a pair of 6970s in CF and is only slightly faster than a pair of 6950s.

add to that a 6970 and compensate for scaling.what do you get?

something that is 10-15fps faster than the GTX 580 SLI

at XHD triple monitor the 3GB cards will win in intense games like Crysis 1 and warhead,metro 2033 because of the more vRAM required...


----------



## Tenida (May 20, 2011)

The Game said:


> Bought my pc.jus came home.the computer guy is busy assembling.jus thought of sharing here.this is what i purchased.  CPU:Intel i7 2600k 3.4GHz-17486 rs. MB:Asus P8P67 pro with EFI BIOS and quad-gpu crossfireX support-14500 rs GRAPHICS CARD:Sapphire HD 6970+XFX HD 6990 tri gpu crossfireX-66700 rs RAM:12GB(3x4gb) corsair xms3 TW3X4G1333C9DHX-13600 rs HDD:2x1TB Western Digital Caviar black(RAID 0)-9000 rs SSD:Kingston ssd now 128gb-12500 rs OPTICAL DRIVE:Sony BC 5100S OB 24xSATA DVD Blue ray combo-8700 rs MONITER:Viewsonic VX2739wm 27inch 1920x1080p-25000 rs INPUT DEVICES:Razor lycosa and razor imperator keyboard and mouse-7000 rs SPEAKERS:Creative Gigaworks s750 7.1 wireless-27000 rs SOUND CARD:Asus xonar DX 7.1-5000 rs CABINET:Cooler Master 932 advanced-9700 rs POWERSUPPLY:Corsair professional series 850W-7600 rs TV TUNER CARD:AverTV speed PCIE-3300 rs CPU COOLER:Cooler Master Megaflow 200 red LED silent fan-1600 rs JOYSTICK:Frontech 3D Gamepad-780 rs TOTAL-2,29,470 rs
> Cant wait to get my hands on the pc.
> Thank u everyone for helping me out to buy the best!


Congrats mate. post some pics of ur monster rig


----------



## Joker (May 20, 2011)

hd6990+hd6970 cfx (60k) mops the floor with gtx 580 1.5gb 2-way SLI (58k), gtx 580 3GB 2-way SLI (3GB availability is an issue and this variant is expensive) and only just manages to lose against much more expensive gtx 580 1.5GB 3-way SLI @ lower resolutions. (87k) wins at higher resolutions. give me an Indian website where 3GB gtx 580 variant is available.

OP has got the best performance VFM card combination. PERIOD.


----------



## ico (May 20, 2011)

well, I'm locking this thread since the OP has bought his machine. He can post pics later.


----------

